# Port Arthur



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Just got back to the hotel from starting nights. I might make the short trip there from Orange for a few hours. Maybe. Good luck getting qualified folks.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Qual results...sorry I don't have names to go with the numbers.

Jams...13,10,5,3,1,2 I think the last two were RJ's

4th #21
3rd #15
2nd #14
1st #23

Pretty sure these are correct, was back and forth while they announced them. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Jimi Murray (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone have the Open callbacks?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Brad B said:


> Qual results...sorry I don't have names to go with the numbers.
> 
> Jams...13,10,5,3,1,2 I think the last two were RJ's
> 
> ...


Brad, I sure hope your numbers are correct! If so, a big Congratulations to Jim and Gus! They've come back strong after Gus' health problems in earning this win. Also congrats to Wayne and Wendy on their 2nd, and Marshall and Hannah on their placement!

I think there are about 10 dogs left to run the 1st in the open.

Mark


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I know for a fact that those are correct. Jim was real happy as was Wayne. It was nice to see Gus do his thing again.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim, Wayne, & Marshall, from the Northern friends!


----------



## Retired Gun (Oct 17, 2010)

KUDOS to Jim & Gus!!

Jim & Jan


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Jim & Gus!!!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Jim, Wayne and Marshall!!!


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any updates on the Derby or Am


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

OPEN 4th: 
Bishop/Brasseaux #45
Farmer/Norman #58
Farmer/Gracie #61
Milligan/Connie #3 
Milligan/Dealer #11
Farmer/Morrie #16
Wickliffe/Belle #17
Stupka/Lexie #21
Gunzer/Shade #22 
Farmer/Pacer #23

18 to AM 3rd. If anyone has numbers please post.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Open finished at dark with 3 dogs left to run. Most were doing it with maybe 1 or 2 handles.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

News on The Open placements or The Am?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Open
1st belle wickliff
2nd lexie stupka
3rd norman farmer
4th shade gunzer
Rj connie milligan
Jam dealer milligan
Jam morey farmer
Jam ?
Jam ?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Wayne and Lexie!! Good weekend!


----------



## flash (Oct 21, 2010)

I shot the flier at this event on Friday. I know I know..... can't shoot for @*$#! First time at a FT and enjoyed it very much. Congrats to Wayne and Lexie!! Great job! Looking forward to seeing future performances.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Any Amt or Derby results?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

OPEN RESULTS:
1. Belle/Wickliffe
2. Lexie/Stupka
3. Norman/Farmer
4. Shade/Gunzer
RJ. Connie/Milligan
Jams: Dealer/Milligan; Morey/Farmer; Pacer/Farmer

AMATEUR RESULTS:
1. ****/Williams
2. Raider/Wickliffe
3. Misty/Stupka
4. Bull/Widner
RJ. Lexie/Stupka
Jams: Carly/Barton; Gracie/McClure; Tova/Stone; Bella/Bridgers; Belle/Wickliffe; Train/Fullerton; Wendy/Stupka

QUALIFYING RESULTS:
1. Gus/Scarborough
2. Wendy/Stupka 
3. Hannah/Stone
4. Crystal/Brasseaux
RJ. Flash/Gunzer
Jams: Sioux/Avant; Rylee/Thibodeaux; Cassi/Brasseaux; Sprig/Thibodeaux

DERBY RESULTS:
1. Turk/Gunzer
2. Ann/Avant
3. Charge/Landry
4. Boomer/Tatum
RJ. Boudreaux/Williams
Jams: Ritz/Brasseaux; Dinger/Milligan; Lil Bit/Avant; Tide/Milligan; Rock/Widner; Trip/Casto


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats on the qual win Jim!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

How about it Wayne and Jim?? congrats!!!

Angie


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Scarborough said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 1. Belle/Wickliffe
> 2. Lexie/Stupka
> 3. Norman/Farmer
> ...



Congrats Jim on the Qualifying WIN

lets hear it for two long time amateurs finishing 1-2 in the Amateur...Wendall Williams and Jerry Wickliffe...good job guys


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Norman (Good job ole chap.), Morey, Pacer, Gracie, & Bella.

Congrats to the placements.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

How about a heads up for my training partner, Wayne Stupka. His three girls took home five ribbons this weekend, second in the Open, a third, a R.J. and a Jam in the Am and a second in the Qual. Quite a successful weekend for an amateur trainer.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dayum !!! Great job Wayne and Jim.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd say he dun dam good!!

Way to go Wayne!


----------

